# Reconciliation after divorce



## f1r3f1y3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,

I'm getting divorced from my wife who had an affair a year ago. We live apart, not currently together. The divorce is very slowly but surely progressing. 

We're talking though, there may be a small chance for us to give it another go.

I just cannot stay married to her, it's totally non-negotiable. Mentally I need that in order to consider trying to work out our relationship (which I haven't yet decided on). Is this weird?


----------



## Indy Nial (Sep 26, 2010)

Not weird, my divorce was only recently finalised as there is no way I could stay "married", if I there was any chance of R (which I have a hard time imagining) then it would need to be with everything reset - dating, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Whether it's weird is irrelevant to everyone but your wife. 

Talk to her. Tell her what your plan is. Either she will go along with it or decide that the divorce is a non-negotiable for her in order to consider reconciliation.


----------



## loveiswhereiamnot (Jul 8, 2011)

Not weird. I needed it too. It took two years from the time of S for me to even open that door again. I don't know that we will R ever, but I wanted that time and that D for myself before I'd allow that door to even squeak open for a look.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Not weird. 

Its what you need. Totally understandable. If she resists, then she is still too selfish. Give her the broom. If she gets it, then proceed. 

Good luck


----------

